# "Flash me in the face one more time, I dare ya!"



## Michaelaw (Feb 14, 2009)

I think Mini is getting a tad fed up with seeing blue spots


----------



## MikeBcos (Feb 14, 2009)

Funny - my cats have just the same expression!


----------



## zemlin (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## LaFoto (Mar 8, 2009)

Too true: I wouldn't trust these two any longer, either, next second you have a paw lashing out at you, scratching your lens! (I like the all-blackness of your cat, Michael. For me it always was either a tabby or an all black one ... we ended with a tabby cat).


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh yeah, the title says it all! Great ':er:' expression on the cat's face


----------

